# Center channel speakers



## theluker (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi, me again.

Saturday morning and I'm off to the local audio store to look at some CC's.

Any suggestions?

Sharp 52 Aquos
Sony BDP-S300
Harmon Kardon AVR 7000
Energy C-8 Connoisseur's
Mission 763i

Thanks


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Sure. Another Energy C-8.


----------



## theluker (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm thinking more like the CC-1 in the Energy line.

The c-8's are huge.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to Home Audio Speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

theluker said:


> I'm thinking more like the CC-1 in the Energy line.


Appears to be a typically-designed MTM. Not impressed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I completely agree with Kal. Purchasing another C-8 would be ideal as your front 3 speakers would be identical. This is the ideal to have matching speakers on all channels. 

With the Center Channel being the lynchpin to a great HT experience, going with the biggest and best CC is absolutely the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wemyss (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

If you have the space to fit it in, the new M&K S300 is one of the best.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Wemyss said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have the space to fit it in, the new M&K S300 is one of the best.


Mebbe but it is likely to be a much poorer match than the CC-1.


----------

